# Wanting to move ot Dubai



## rsk (May 31, 2010)

Hello group

I am planning to move to Dubai/Abu Dhabi from Torotno and look for a job there towards the end of this year. I have some family and friends there who could help me out. I am aware that the times are not good in regards to job opportunities in Dubai/Abu Dhabi, but I somehow have the confidence that I can find a job there. I am thinking of moving there end of Dec 2010 and look for job for 3 month till March. If nothing works oout by then I will moave back to Toronto. I was just wondering if anyone has done this in recent times from canada or the US. By the way I am an IT program manager in financial services industry here in Canada.

Thanks for any help
rsk


----------



## rsk (May 31, 2010)

Hello Group

Some help here pls.

cheers
rsk


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Nope. I didnt respond because havent done anything like that. From what I read on here, lots of IT people looking for jobs.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Why don't you start browsing the online classifieds right away to give you a better idea of what your job prospects are like in Dubai or Abu Dhabi? You could try emailing your CV to some of the recruitment agencies as well. I'm sure if someone has been through a similar situation, they will respond soon enough. Wishing you all the very best!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

rsk said:


> Hello Group
> 
> Some help here pls.
> 
> ...


I think on of the main reason is that you asked a question early evening when most are offline. Check the time difference.

December is some way off and who knows what the job position will be like them. As Pamel suggested you should start by seeing what is available now. Bear in mind however, that unless you are able to obtain a senior psition you are unlikely to command a high salary as most IT roles are taken by people from the Indian subcontinent. with high skill levels, but who will accept much lower salaries.

-


----------



## Jessi (May 17, 2010)

There is no necessary to work for low salaries, when you are highly skilled


----------



## rsk (May 31, 2010)

Thanks for your responses guys. A few more questions;

I am a IT program manager in an investment organization (worked in big banks before this) in Toronto with 14 yrs experience and making CAD135k/year. 
With that background, what salary can I expect (negotiate) in Dubai. 
What are some of the allowances I should negotiate for.

Thanks again
rsk


----------

